# i'm wanting to go faster on my 5hp briggs go kart



## Jeff_yamaha_5 (Sep 22, 2008)

are there any websites that sell parts or give tips and tricks to building a radical or semi radical 5hp briggs or do you guys know any? also is there people making bigger ports and valves for the engines?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Larger valves = Larger Seats

Porting?


----------



## Jeff_yamaha_5 (Sep 22, 2008)

*valves*

how large of valves am i able to go


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

Jeff_yamaha_5 said:


> are there any websites that sell parts or give tips and tricks to building a radical or semi radical 5hp briggs or do you guys know any? also is there people making bigger ports and valves for the engines?


 
There's some stuff here that might help u. http://www.mongoosekarts.com/


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

a lot of guys machine about 20-30 thou off the head to give it more squeeze. they also change carbs and use something like a large tillotson carb.

as far as valves and porting is concerned leave them the way they are and do other changes first....its cheaper and more fun to experiment with "bolt-on" parts than trying to shoehorn bigger valves into a block that was never designed for them

cheers


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

smallengineguru said:


> a lot of guys machine about 20-30 thou off the head to give it more squeeze. they also change carbs and use something like a large tillotson carb.
> 
> as far as valves and porting is concerned leave them the way they are and do other changes first....its cheaper and more fun to experiment with "bolt-on" parts than trying to shoehorn bigger valves into a block that was never designed for them
> 
> cheers


what about porting and leaving the valve stock size ?


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

as far as porting is concerned.....just cleanup the intake of all casting flash and smooth out the smallest corner.....run your finger along it...you will work it out lol.

as for the exhaust.....it depends on which muffler you are using....some have provision for a 2-bolt type muffler while others have only the threads in the block for a screw-in type muffler. if you have the screw-in type take the exhaust valve out of the block ...screw in the muffler and look down the port from the valve seat side.....you should see what if any restrictions you may have.....you may have part of the muffler threads poking into the port....use a die grinder and open the port up.

hope this helps
cheers


----------

